# Tool belt suspenders



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone wear suspenders with their tool belt. If so, what brand would you recommend? I've been looking at these but not sure if it's what I want or not. 
http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5009&type=


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> Does anyone wear suspenders with their tool belt. If so, what brand would you recommend? I've been looking at these but not sure if it's what I want or not.
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5009&type=


I worked with one old guy that ended up with compressed disc in his back. His doc said he thought the wait of the tool belt on the suspenders had a lot to do with it. So I don't I just use a gator back belt


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use one if needed and I have a pouch for roughing in material and a drill holster. It's an old fashioned one and nothing fancy. 
To much weight is a killer, carry only what you need.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use the ones I had made with my diamondbacks, guys seem pretty happy with their oxy stuff though. Tight belt and properlly adjusted suspenders are comfterable.


----------



## lobohodge (Jul 6, 2009)

Last week went to the suspenders. Used to make fun of them all the time. I tried the Home Depot brand because I would take them back if they could not work for me that day. Besides a little weight on the back, it did the trick. Now I wear the belt more instead of using the linesman pliers for everything. Also I can leave the belt lose now, reducing pressure on the waist.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> Does anyone wear suspenders with their tool belt. If so, what brand would you recommend? I've been looking at these but not sure if it's what I want or not.
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5009&type=


You can't go wrong with that one,,..:thumbup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I used an old style of Klein suspenders on my linesman belt for a short time. I didn't have to cinch up the belt too tight which is more comfortable. The suspenders took the weight of the hips while walking to the pole & while ascending the pole. But once in working position, the suspenders just got in the way. Ditched the suspenders & tightened up the belt.


----------

